# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si te gjej shtegun e Perl-it ne server?

## PcCrack3r

A mund te me tregoj dikush se si mund ta gjej shtegun (path) te Perl ne server timin ne internet?! - pasi po me duhet per nje cgi-script. Per tu sqaruar me teper me duhet ky kodi qe perdoret ne rreshtin e pare: #!/usr/bin/perl ...

Pres pergjigje!

----------


## qoska

provoje njehere keshtu
#! env perl ?!

----------


## edspace

provo dhe k&#235;t&#235;:
whereis perl

----------


## Clauss

varet nga serveri. nqs ke vetem 1 perl interpreter atehere ne Linux eshte ne /usr/bin by default (natyrisht ndryshon nqs gjate install ke dhene  prefix tjeter). Ne Solaris smbaj mend po atje rrotull eshte. 
nqs ke me shume se 1, domethene cdo app vepron me perl e tij atehere, menyra me klassike eshte te shikosh cfare PATH ben export kur fillon apps-i. E, path i pare eshte perli tend.
Sidoqofte, pa mazokisma si te mesipermet ne cdo OS nje *'which perl'* do tregoje.
peace

----------


## PcCrack3r

Faleminderit te gjitheve, por ku ti jap une keto komanda sepse jam fillestar dhe nuk e di ku. pra kto: #! env perl ?! , whereis perl , which perl 

Shnet

----------


## al5f1nx

HEy PcCrack3r,
degjo, nqs je me hosting ne faqen e hyrjes se cPanel poshte ne te majte ka te gjitha variablat rrethanore te serverit perfshire edhe pathin e perl.
sepse dyshoj qe ti ke akses shell ne serverin ku je Guest User.

nqs pastaj e ke serverin tend dhe perlin e ke istaluar vete gerrmo neper direktorine poshte wwwroot sepse nuk ka ku te jete tjeter.

peshendetje

----------


## Alket123

hapni librat e historise se kohes kur baba qemo kishte filluar unix.



```
%> find / -name perl -print

/usr/bin/perl
/usr/gnu/bin/perl
/usr/ns-home/install/perl
/usr/perl5/5.6.1/bin/perl
/usr/perl5/5.00503/bin/perl
/usr/iplanet/ds5/bin/slapd/admin/bin/perl
/usr/iplanet/ds5/install/perl
/usr/iplanet/admserv5.1/bin/admin/admin/bin/perl
/opt/SAS_8.2/install/perl
```

----------


## Clauss

bej find ne root dhe thuaji bye-bye serverit per ca kohe. sa me shume hdds aq me shume kohe.  babaqemo needs new books since brains cant change :P

----------


## mySteRioUs

(sic ke kane permendur me lart) ne *shell* perdor:

*which perl*  ose *whereis perl* 

cheers

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

kurse une me mire do thoja *locate perl* :P
Tanio do te dish shtegun e gjithe moduleve te perl qe ke ti te instaluar apo vetem ku ndodhet file egzekutues? nese do te gjesh file ekzekutues menyra me e mire eshte 



> [plakardi@progeny ~]$ which perl
> /usr/bin/perl


pasi te gjitha te tjerat jane si komanda find ndersa which eshte me e specifikuar per te gjetur programet ekzekutues po normalisht perl ndodhet ne /usr/bin/perl ose /usr/local/bin/perl



> [plakardi@progeny ~]$ locate perl
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/etc/frame-icon/perl.xbm
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/lisp/perl-modes
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/lisp/perl-modes/cperl-mode.elc
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/lisp/perl-modes/ChangeLog
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/lisp/perl-modes/custom-load.elc
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/lisp/perl-modes/perl-mode.elc
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/lisp/perl-modes/_pkg.el
> /usr/share/xemacs/xemacs-packages/lisp/perl-modes/auto-autoloads.elc
> ...


ja cfare do te te dale nese ke shume file qe kane "perl" ne titul

Tani nese do te gjesh te gjitha modulet eshte pak me e komplikuar pasi te nevoitet nje perl script nese te duhet kjo gje me thuaj te ta shkruaj kete script.

nese pasi te besh keto per ndonje arsye te del shtegu dicka e ketille "/usr/local/bin/perl/perl.5.6.1" atehere te duhet te krijosh nje link nese ke keto probleme atehere na thuaj te vazhdojme me keto detaje te tjera 
*E rendesishme nese nuk ke mundesi te hapesh SHELL atehere ka menyra te tjera per ti ardhur kesaj gjeje verdalle.*
Ardi

----------

